# Red oak spilt, Usable?



## Ksonnier (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, I am building a crib with red oak and i have three slats that split after drilling my Kreg Jig hole. I am wondering if i can still use these pieces or will they split more once I screw them to the other piece? Thank-you

I have attached pictures of two different slats
Pictures *1,2, & 5* are one slat
Pictures * 3 & 4* are a separate piece.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use those parts. You would never be able to depend on them.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Burn pile....replace with new pieces.

If it wasn't a crib, I may consider forcing the crack open and gluing, but a crib that's improperly constructed or of poor quality materials can have fatal consequences.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

There is not much wood in those pieces. I would toss them and start over.


----------



## Ksonnier (Feb 19, 2015)

Tossed! I figured they were not going to be usable. Just wanted to double check being oak isn't cheap! Maybe I can used the middle section for something else ?


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I just finished a crib I joined my slats to the rails by using biscuit joiner to make grooves on rails and then cutting slats thin to fit into biscuit groove. Worked real nice and was not real difficult to do.


----------

